# inhalt einer textarea prüfen



## Rios (23. November 2002)

wie kann man denn den inhalt einer textarea überprüfen?
mit:

document.forms[0].elements[0].value  gehts nicht und im selfhtml find ich nix 
wer kann mir da helfen? will nur beim submit testen ob die textarea leer ist.


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (23. November 2002)

Geht schon.
Dannn muss die Textarea aber das erste Element im ersten Formular auf der Seite sein.
Du kannst die Zahlen ja anpassen.


----------



## Rios (23. November 2002)

ja stimmt geht schon so, hab gesehen dass ichs in meinem GB auch so mache, aber in folgendem script gehts nicht und ich check nicht warum.. vielleicht kann es sich mal wer anschauen bitte


```
<html>
<head>
<script language=JavaScript">
function check()
{
if (document.eingabe.text.value =="")
   alert('bitte eine Terminbeschreibung eingeben');
   return false;
}
</script>
</head>

<body>

<form name="eingabe" method='post' action='termineintrag.php' onsubmit="return check();">
<input type='hidden' name='tag' value='6'><input type='hidden' name='monat' value='11'><input type='hidden' name='jahr' value='2002'>Uhrzeit:<br>  
<input type="text" name="uhrzeit" value="00:00"> hh:mm<br><br>
Terminbeschreibung:<br>
<textarea name="text" rows='10' cols='25'></textarea><br><br>
<input type='submit' value='eintragen'>



</form>
</body></html>
```

edit: lol beim posten hab ich den fehler gefunden.. bei script language= JavaScript hat ein anführungszeichen gefehlt.. oh mann


----------

